# Dan's Seek And Destroy Journal



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Right, so iv lurked around this site for quite a while now and have been a member for the past 5 months, i think its time i started my own journal as it definitely seems to be a good way to keep track of everything and see where improvements to diet and training would be needed, plus all the helpful advice and banter from you lot is more than welcome

i started going to the gym about 3/4 years ago as a way to keep me out of bed in the afternoons when i had finished work, and to be fair I didn't have the best lifestyle either, living off takeaways, very little sleep and the only exercise id get that wasnt keeping me from being obese was my job, im a postman, so for three hours a day i cycle and walk around with heavy mail bags on my shoulders

i recently put some picures up of myself through the years in the hall of fame thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame.html#post3118086

think its post #13 to save me putting them all up again, if you wanted to have a look then by all means be my guest, but this is where im at now



(btw, you will have to excuse the wall paper, my gf took the pictures for me in her room)

have just measured myself and have the following stats

6ft1" tall

184lbs, 83.6kg, or 13 stone, 2lbs..however you want to put it

43"chest,

15.5"arms

32" waist

23.5" legs

i have digital analyser scales that say im 17%bf, not sure if its accurate but will go with it, as long as i see that bit going down with my weight going up i will be happy

my overall goal is to be 200lb with a reduction in bf, to around 10-12%

currently natty

normally workout on a mon/wed/fri split which i have done since i started training, but as of this week i switched it to a mon/tue/thur/fri to see how i get on with that. seeing as its the weekend, i have no training so i will be back with my first update on monday

dan


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

monday 21st

After a two day rest it was back to work/gym

diet was as follows:

5.30 - breakfast shake,

30g whey

100g oats

50g maltodextrin

30g peanut butter

779kcals..

119g carbs

30g protein

17g fat

8.30 - lunch

200g chicken breast

200g broccoli

1 tbspn olive oil

417kcals

3g carbs

53g protein

22g fat

lunch 2

30g whey

100g oats

50g maltodextrin

679kcals

119g carbs

31g protein

9g fat

preworkout

black coffee

banana

100kcals

23g carbs

1g fat

0 protein

postworkout

475kcals

30g whey

100g dextrose

93g carbs

22g protein

2g fat

for dinner im having

400g rump steak

125g brown rice

100g mixed veg

982 kcals

98g carbs

22g fat

100g protein

todays totals are

3526kcals

478g carbs, 234g protein, and 72g fat

for todays workout im starting to work muscle groups twice a week, i feel that i have made as much progress using a 3 day split, working each muscle group once per week as i can over the past few years, and now am going to experiment with a 4 day split working each muscle group twice using a 4 day split, taking wednesdays and the weekends off

today was upper chest, rowing back movements and pressing shoulder movements

spent 10 minutes warming up on an exercise bike and dynamic stretches for my chest back and shoulders followed by

incline bench press, 2x8 @ 24kg and 1x8 @ 28kg for set total sets

incline fly, 2x12 @ 14kg and 1x8 @ 16kg for 3 total sets

tbar row [email protected] and 2x8 @ 60kg for 3 total sets

seated cable row 3x8 @ 60kg for 3 sets

one arm DB row [email protected] 34kg

seated DB shoulder press 2x8 @ 16kg and 1x8 @ 20kg

narrow grip upright row 3x10 @ 30kg

Barbell Shrug 3x10 @ 100kg

then some static stretches, total workout time was just under an hour


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking lean in them pics mate I wish I could see my abs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers mate, I tried to get as lean as I could before I started to bulk again, hoping te abs don't disappear too much but will see how I get on


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with your goals dan. Always exciting throwing some new training in there, will be interesting to see if the new 4 day split works for u x x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers queenie, I always see good results when Iv dropped the reps and upped the intensity, and after a lot of reading I thought it was about time I played about with frequency to see how I get on with that, cheers for the kind words Hun


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

tuesday 22nd

todays gym session was legs/arms

after 10 mins warm up it went as follows

squats 3x15 @ 77.5kg

SLDL 3x15 @ 85kg

barbell curl 3x8 @ 10kg+ezbar

db hammer curls 3x8 @ 7.5kg each hand

CGBP 3x8 @ 40kg

straight bar pushdown 3x8 @33kg

calf raise 3x15 @157kg

total workout time 65mins

nutrition


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

no training today, but cals/macros are as follows

3303kcals,

206g protein, 387g carbs, 99g fat

back in the gym tomorrow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

todays gym session, i did lower chest, pulling back movements, and side/rear delts

decline DB bench press, 3x8 @28kg each hand

high position cable crossovers, 3x12 @25kg

lat pull down 3x8 @ 72kg

narrow grip pull down 3x8 @ 95kg

seated DB press 3x8 @ 18kg each hand

lat raise 3x10 @8kg each hand

seated cable face pull 3x8 @36kg

total gym time 65mins

was thinking, because im looking at gaining mass over these (at least) 12 weeks, im gonna take out take out the lat raise and possible the cable crossovers and replace them with compound movements, when im looking to cut i will put them back in, but for now i think they just might be a waste

total calories/macros

3256 kcals, 234g protein 404g carbs, 75g fat


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

If your looking to shock your muscles and build a bit of mass it might be worth checking out the dorian Yates 6 weeks to mass video clips, I've been following it mate and my deadlift has gone up to 160kg which is a massive improvement. Here's a link if your interested

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers mate, i watched those vids a little while back, and the theory and science behind it all seems to make sence, and from what you wrote above, looks like it seems to work, gonna stick with this routine for a while to see how i cope, if i dont really see any gains i might give the blood and guts a go..

what did your deadlift go from? i can rep 100k raw atm for 3x12 and 120k 3x5 before the grip gives way, or if i use straps i can do 170k for 1rm my legs are def my strongest muscle group, compared to my upper strength which sucks balls lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed in :thumbup1:

looking good in the pics chap, i'd say lower than 17% bf as well!

also, well done for lifting for a few years and stopping off the gear!  lol. planning on staying natty then?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

paul81 said:


> subbed in :thumbup1:
> 
> looking good in the pics chap, i'd say lower than 17% bf as well!
> 
> also, well done for lifting for a few years and stopping off the gear!  lol. planning on staying natty then?


Cheers mate, will try my best to make it an interesting read, thanks for the kind words, def gives me a confidence boost! Well have always said I would be natty for as long as I could, and I think going on 4 years is pretty good going, plus during that time nothing was really available to me, and my family/friends view on the subject has been looked down upon and made clear to me that it's totally out of the question. Needless to say over these past few years I have made my own views and decisions and for the past year or so I have been looking in to prohormones as somewhere to start to see how I get on with before moving onto something stronger, and I have a 5 week course of pmag to start on Monday. I must say since joining this site it has helped me a whole lot more in the understanding, and risks...and benefits of using steroids, will just have to wait and see


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

No problem mate I have no doubt you will see good gains on your current diet/routine, I could do 130 for 5 with belt and straps before I started the routine


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

literallt wasted an hour and a half of my life last night with the misses, we decided to put a film on netflix before we went to sleep...we chose 'dont be afraid of the dark' it was absolute bollox although it was one of those films where its so crap, you just keep watching it..hoping it gets better, but no luck...oh well

had the day off work today, along with training and food, and washing..well basically life in general its seems like i never have enough hours in the day, so was nice to have a spare 8 hours to just chill out before the gym

for my workout, me and my mate did legs/arms, consisted of

deadlifts - 60kg/80kg warm ups..then 3x8 @100kg

leg press - couple of 50k warm-ups then 3x15 @ 127kg

laying leg curl 3x15 @ 45kg

leg extension 3x15 @ 48kg

skull crushers 2x8 @ 10kg+ez bar 1x10 @10kg+ez bar

seated tricep extension 3x8 @20kg

bb curl 4x8 @12.5kg+ez bar

workout time 70 mins, i normally find it takes just a tad bit longer when working out with my mate, but its always handy to get a spot for those last couple reps 

thats the gym done for the week, gotta go sort some washing out, and put my dinner on

todays calories/macros

3535 kcals 225g protein, 500g carbs, 70g fat

till my next update


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

may 26th...weigh in day

so just jumped on the scales, same time from last week and im up 2.2lb  took this pic the other day and its what i gauge my bf% rather than my scales..as soon as i see my veins in my lower abs/hips start to disappear i will cut my intake by 250-500kcals, but for now it looks like iv found a good calorie surplus and macros to use per week to gain between 1-2lbs per week, so im hoping it doesnt lead to too much fat gain


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Had a night out Saturday, and now I'm really suffering for it. Spent most of sunday in bed..not so much hung over but knackered. Prob the 4th time this year I have been out drinking and I'm really considering knocking it on the head completely, in such a foul mood at work today and I can't be doing with it....might give me some extra aggression for the gym later......if I make it

Urgh rant over


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

after my little rant this morning i was determined to get the the gym to let off a bit of steam,

incline bench 2x8 @28.5kg, 1x7 @28.5kg (stall)

flat bench 3x8 @27.5kg

one arm db row 3x8 37.5kg

seated cable row [email protected]

seated db press 1x7 @20kg (stall)

seated bb press 1x8 @35kg, 1x8 @30kg (still doing 3 sets of shoulder press)

wide grip upright row [email protected] 25kg

im sure that the db's weigh more in this gym (i have access to three of them) as i couldnt even get one set of 8 with 20kg in each hand, next workout on thursday im gonna drop it down to 17.5kg to see if i can get things moving again. will be the same with my incline db press as that seems to have gone to **** as well....no problems with my pull/row movements, was able to add more weight so im happy with that

total calories for the day is 3536kcals

239g protein, 463g carbs, 80g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

tuesday 29th may

so once again, my day got off to a bad start...despite a lovely 8 hours sleep, i was still feeling quite tired and irritable at work, if felt like people were talking at me rather than to me and i had no interest in what was being said, made me feel like i was being a tad bit rude, although i really couldnt help it.

anyway as the day went on i started to perk up, but was dreading hitting the gym due to my **** poor session yesterday, but i chomped on my banana and downed my black coffee and set off

legs and limbs today, iv had a bit of a twinge in my back since saturday, so i held off from doing squats as i didnt want to put any additional stress on it, so my workout went as follows

seated leg press - 3x15 @ 129kg (on the plates it said 280, but im assuming this is lbs as i can squat 125 for 3 sets of 5, not sure if it would jump up to 280kg on a leg press lol)

prone calf raise 3x15 @45kg

standing calf raise 3x15 @ 90kg

close grip bench 3x8 @40kg+ez bar

straight bar pushdown [email protected] 40kg, ultra slow reps, really felt the burn on these

bb curl 3x8 @ 15kg + ezbar

db hammer curl 3x8 @ 8kg db each hand

total gym time 60 mins,

felt a lot better about this session compared to yesterday, even though some of the lifts had a 1-2kg increase in weight, it was still an increase none the less, so was happy about that

i think im going to have to stck to one of my gyms im allowed access to, they have different sets of machines and weights etc that i think im gonna get conflicting results, which isnt going to help me much if im to keep a journal as detailed as i can i think in the long run its just gonna throw my progress off, just my little thought for the day

food wise, still not having any problems putting that away

total kcals - 3553,

237g protein, 431g carbs, 88g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

what a ****ing couple of days iv had! got my wrist chomped on by a dog whos normally ok with me..iv known him since he was a pup but i dunno, the last couple of months its turned into a right viscous little ****er! i was even petting it at the time, it just snapped..looks similar to a german pointe, but red in colour, left me a bit cut and swollen, but i will get over it, then today, two of my bikes broke, i was not a happy postman to say the least

once work was done though i could concentrate on getting to the gym, and i had a new training partner that asked me to help him out as he wants to get into it all..so that was quite a compliment

workout went as follows

decline db bench - 3x8 @ 32kg each hand

lat pull down - 3x8 @ 72.5kg

cable crossover - 3x8 @ 27kg

close grip pull down 3x8 @ 81kg

seated db press 1x8 @ 18kg, 2x8 @ 20kg

rev fly 3x12 @10kg each hand

calories/macros for today

4081kcals

232g protein, 546g carbs, 104 g fat

def feeling my decline bench is my strongest chest lift so far, although ive upped all the weights from last week, all excep the narrow grip pull down, as i didnt have a spot, aprat from that pretty pleased

legs tomoz..bring it on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

it def hasnt been my week haha, i had to walk pretty much 75% of my delivery till a new bike was brought out to me, bearing in mind today was legs day and but the end of work the last thing on my mind was getting under a squat rack, however......i then realised im not back at work now till Wednesdayso that gave me quite a nice boost that i ran straight to the rack as soon as i got there

squats - 3x15 @ 80kg

trapbar deadlift 3x15 @60kg+trap bar, think 80kg in total

leg ext 3x15 @ 52kg

prone leg curl 3x15 @ 45kg

dips 3x12 @bodyweight, think im gonna start adding plates at some point

seated tricep extension - 3x8 @ 22kg

BB curl 3x8 @ 17.5kg + ezbar

db hammer curl 3x8 @ 10kg each hand

upped all lifts from last week, so happy about this session

total kcals/macros

3495 kcals

232g protein, 458g carbs, 81g fat

now for a nice weekend off


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

monday 4th june

gym today was chest/back/shoulders

incline db press - 3x8 @ 28kg each hand, the bells were 0.5kg lighter than last week but managed to get all 3 sets at 28kg, happy bout that

flat db press 3x8 @ 30kg

one arm db row 3x8 @ 40kg

bent over ez bar row with reverse grip 3x8 @ 50kg + ezbar weight

seated db press 2x8 @ 20kg 1x7 @ 20kg, i think im gonna be stuck using 18kg dumbbells for the rest of my life on this lift lol

shoulderwidth upright row, 3x8 @ 25kg

barbell shrugs 3x12 @ 100kg

cals and macros today

3654 kcals

221g protein, 522g carbs, 78g fat

leg day tomoz, looking forward to it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

is the jubilee over yet haha,

had a nice 5 day weekend off work though, gutted to be going back tomoz but will be nice to get back into the daily routine

todays gym session was a limbs day

seated leg press - 3x15 @ 131kg

seated leg curl - 3x15 @ 50kg

seated calf raise - 1x15 @100kg, 2[email protected] 100kg

cgbp 3x8 @ 42.5kg +ezbar

straight bar push down 3x8 @ 45kg

BB curl - 3x8 @ 20kg+ezbar

DB hammer curl 3x8 @ 12.5kg each hand

think im going to have to sack the leg press off and just stick to bb squats, todays 131kg seemed so much easier on a gym80 machine as opposed to my other gyms cybex one, although the cybex looks like it was made in the dark ages haha

again, all weights upped from last weeks workout, which is always good 

calories and macros for today,

3461 kcals

204g protein, 485g carbs, 77g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

what a **** day this has been..weatherwise anyways, i bloody hate it, think it has to do with the fact iv had to work in it for the past ten years, get outta here haha

anyways, the typical glorious english summer didnt dampen my spirits enough to keep me out of the gym, workout was as follows

decline db bench - 2x8 @ 36kg each hand, 1x8 @34kg (i jumped up a bit too much for the first two sets, so had to put it right for the last set, i dont think i woulda got a 3rd with 36kg

cablecrossovers - 3x8 @ 27kg, i tried to up it to 30kg each side but the floor was too slippy in my new plimsoles so had to drop it...diff shoes next week haha

widegrip pull-up - 3x6 bodyweight

chin up - 3x6 bodyweight

seated db press 3x8 @ 18kg

cable facepulls 1x10 @41kg 3x8 @ 36kg

db shrugs 3x8 @34kg each hand, thought i would change it up for the barbell for this workout

now normally i would go tomoz to train legs, but its the gf's bday so i wont have enough time, so im going saturday instead, and changing my workout days from

mon

tues

thurs

fri

to

mon

weds

thurs

saturday

im thinking over these past few weeks that during the having two workouts back to back hitting muscles groups that are secondarily workout in the previous is a bit counter productive, i really felt it in my bis today during the pull/chin ups that they can probably do with an extra day to recover before being directly hit

well will see how that goes but i think the split workouts out pretty well

mon - upper/middle chest,rowing back movements, front/side delts,

weds- legs,tri,bi

thurs- lower chest, pulling back, front/rear delts

saturday- legs,tris,bis

still hitting muscle groups twice, but with improved rest periods


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

oh yeah, almost forgot....

todays nutrition breakdown,

3595 kcals

232g protein, 480g carbs, 82g fat

happy days


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

think iv had my best gym session so far to date, and it all started because i hit the back of my head on the oly bar is the squat rack, which produced a loud thud and an unusual busy gym, literally full of people iv never seen before, i guess most members where i come from are weekend warriors and only wanna get there arms pumped up for town later on tonight, i think i wouldnt have minded so much if the regulars were in but out of pure embarrassment, it slowly set of a demon inside me, that was round one...round two came later when i was boosting up a loaded ezbar..a bit too short and smashed my knee with it, and it always seems to be my knee i have a bit of a problem with, never the other one, well that was it, i was in a rage, ive never really been too aggressive in my workouts, but i must say i kinda liked it :devil2:

my workout was as follows

squats - 3x15 @ 82.5kg

deadlift - 1x10 @ 110kg, 1x8 @110kg 1x10 @ 110kg no idea how i missed the last couple reps on the middle set, but by then the anger was starting to set in haha

tricep dips 2x10 @ bodyweight 1x12 @ bodyweight, with these im gonna start adding plates

cgbp - 2x8 @ 45kg + ez bar weight 1x10 @ 45kg + ez bar weight

BB curls - 1x8 @ 22.5kg+ ez bar weight, 1x10 @ 22.5kg + ez bar weight

hammer curls 3x10 @ 7.5kg, nice, slow and controlled, really got a burn in my forearms lol

seated calf raise - 3 x 25 @ 119kg, i had to use the seated leg press for these as this gym dosnt have any calf machines of any sort, short rest periods, felt on fire by rep 20 lol

todays nutrition,

3491 kcals

228g protein, 461g carbs, 81g fat

no more gym till monday, looking forward to having a bit of a rest, and that was my last natty workout...from monday im running my pmag cycle iv had stashed away for a while, bout time i made use of it


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome improvements on your lifts mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers dude, It seems to be coming along nicely


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Only just found this, wow i wish we lived near eachother and had the same job lol.

Most of your stats are very similar to mine give or take a bit, and youve got a 6 pack and i havent.

Nice lifts man, keep up the good work, just wish i could have as consistent a diet as you

thanks

shaun


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Only just found this, wow i wish we lived near eachother and had the same job lol.
> 
> Most of your stats are very similar to mine give or take a bit, and youve got a 6 pack and i havent.
> 
> ...


Cheers pal, lol you can have my job, been doing it for ten years and Iv just about had enough, looking to get out And do something different as getting up at 5 am to go walk around in the ****ing rain for little or no thanks has gotten a bit too much. Thanks for the kind words mate, I appreciate it very much, tis a good boost for me  will def be updating this regulary so keep an eye on it

Dan


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Started my pmag cycle this morning, took 50mg at 5.30 this morning, will take another 25mg at 5.30pm just before dinner. Have added bulkpowders joint restore to my supp regime too. Looks like Iv got another day of walking round in the ****ing rain at work but what can u do eh. Got chest and back at the gym later so I'm hoping a find that aggression I had on Saturday, but without smashing myself with barbells haha. Also for the last 3-4 weeks Iv been in the 3x8 rep range, gonna drop the weight back and work in the 3x12 range for the next 5 weeks whilst on the cycle.

Looking forward to it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ok, jumped on the scales and took some pics to go at the start of my promagnon log, weighed in at 188lbs and here are some shots, ignore the poor quality, my gf usually does this but i had to do it, found it a bit difficult to get anything decent, esp a back shot but did my best lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

sooooo today has been another fine example of the famous english monsoon...oops meant summer, any of you guys that get to work inside, im very jealous of you all right now, and the **** is still ****ing down!

right, todays gym session, i dropped shoulders from my normal workout and just concentrated on chest and back, will do them tomoz with my legs, and stick arms on a separate day, probs saturday, but will be concentrating on two muscle groups per workout. Also today was a tester to see what kinda weights i could use for 12 reps instead of 8, will either stick with what iv got and increase from there, or maybe just drop the lifts by a couple of kgs as i recon the pmag will kick in toward the end of the 2nd week

so workout went as follows:

incline bench 3x12 @ 22.5kg

flat bench 3x12 @25kg

one arm db row 3x12 @ 34kg

bent over bb row 3x12 @ 40kg

chest press machine 1x12 @ 70kg, 1x10 @ 70kg, 1x8 @ 70kg

chin ups 3x5 @ bodyweight

if anything, most of this lifts i was almost at failure at the last 1-2 reps of the last set so i recon those weights are a good starting point, but will have o see hoe it goes over the following weeks of the cycle

total kcals and macros

3953 kcals

292g protein, 482g carbs, 95g fat

will be sticking at 15 reps for legs so no need to drop the weight on those lifts


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

actually went in to work on my day off today, wish i hadnt though, has been one non stop rush since i got up at 5.30 this morning. that said..it didnt rain so that lifted my spirits a bit.

todays workout was legs and shoulders

squats 3x15 @ 85kg

SLDL 3x15 @ 60kg (normally go heavier but iv lost the millionth pair of straps iv bought this year, so kept it light)

military press 2x12 @ 30kg, 1x10 @ 30kg,

upright row 3x12 @20kg

that was all i could manage to get in 1 hour, do to two of my friends wanting to come train with me, its not so bad when there is one, but i had to show the other how to use the machines as he isnt that confident with free weights yet. as for my military press..im quite shocked at myself, i stood for the first one, but my back felt a bit strained leaning back a tad just before the concentric phase of the lift, so i sat for the last two, but couldnt manage the 3 sets of 12 

total kcals and macros

3773kcals

292g protein, 469g carbs, 81g fat 11 1168 1876

on day two of my pmag cycle @75mg per day, so sides or gains as yet that are noticable


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

day 3 of the pmag cycle at 75mg, still no noticable sides or gains to report, making sure i keep my water intake high and get the hawthorn and support caps in me, recon it will be a breeze

no gym today,

kcals and macros for today are as follows

3785 kcals

258g protein, 489g carbs, 89g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

couldnt get to the gym today, had to spend nearly 2 hours sat in a garage after work having 4 new tyres fitted, never been so bored in my life, training will be tomoz and saturday to make up for the lost day today, will probs do chest/back/tri, and then legs/shoulders/bis

although my food intake for the day is as follows

3885 kcals

280g protein, 490g carbs, 91g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

day four of the pmag cycle, still no sides or gains to speak of, although today i felt like i had more energy than usual at work, normally toward the end of my deliver, after walking/cycling for 3 hours or so i tend to feel a bit dead on my feet, but today i felt like i had more get up and go, and im waking up straight away as opposed to snoozing for an extra half hour before i get out of bed, only being 4 days into the cycle i wont put this down to the p-mag but its quite up lifting none the less


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

so this is the 5th day of my pmag cycle, no noticable sides at all yet, no real apparent gains yet, although along with yesterday, im feeling a bit more energetic, hoping it carries on like this right the way through 

for todays workout, i did back/chest/shoulders, each one had a standard couple of warmup sets, although i wont bore you with those, working sets were as follows

Widegrip pullup - 3x5 @bodyweight

T-Bar Row machine - 3x12 @ 45kg + plus weight of the bar

seated cable row - 3x12 @50kg

flat DB bench 3x12 - @ 26kg each hand

cable crossover - 2x12 @ 31kg 1x12 @ 27kg

military press - 3x12 @20kg

facepull - 3x12 @ 36kg

kcals/macros

3887kcals

282g protein, 509g carbs, 81g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

started off my day on such a positive note, that soon ended after i walked though the front door to go grab my dinner out of the fridge from our lean-to, some ****er has had it, i nearly had the kitchen doors off the hinges. ****es me off about having to live at home, everyone just helps them selves, i wouldnt mind if they would ask but no, not one bit of courtesy between the lot of em..cnuts, sorry guys rant over

gym today was legs and a bit of arms

squats - 3x15 @87.5kg

SLDL- 3x15 @ 65kg

leg exten - 3x15 @ 57kg

prone leg curl - 3x15 @ 45kg

CGBP - 1x12 @ 30kg + ez bar, 2x12 @ 40kg + ez bar

seated tricep exten - 3x12 @ 20kg

cable BB curl 1x12 @ 13kg, 1x12 @ 18kg 1x12 @ 27kg

so im at day 6 of my pmag log, no gains to speak of, but im not even through the 1st week yet, i recon day 14-16 is when the gains should kick in (hopefully lol) i have noticed a couple of sides, nothing major got a couple of spots around my forehead area, being 29 years old and hardly having any, even when i was younger, i can only assume this is the compound getting to work  on a positive note though, the last 3 days my energy levels have been amazing, im normally so lethargic but i just seem so awake, is the best way to describe it, definitely liking this one, cant wait to see what the following weeks are gonna bring

todays nutrition,

4367 kcals

331g protein, 569g carbs, 93g fat


----------



## KS_manchester (May 27, 2012)

Spots may also be from sweating more and change in diet.

Cheers,

Karl.


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you eating any more than you did before the cycle?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe a couple of hundred calories more, but even when I went up 1000 from when I was on a cut there wasn't any change, my Diet is pretty consistent, no new foods has been introduced, just a little bit more of everything, it's a little boring but it's stuff I like to eat and I no the macros of it and can base the amount I eat weather I want to lose or gain weight. Not really sweating any more than usual, the only time that happens is in the gym, which is why there is a towel on hand lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just jumped on the scales... up to 192.4lb, getting there slowly but surely 

just having a coffee and banana, then its time to hit the iron!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

gym today was so-so, a couple of weights were increased, failed on a couple at rep 10 of the last set so all in all not bad, but i am my own worst enemy, gives me somewhere to improve though

incline db bench - 3x12 @ 24kg each hand

flat db bench - 2x12 @ 28kg, 1x10 @ 28kg each hand

wide grip pull up - 3x5 @ bodyweight

seated cable row - 3x12 @ 54kg

one arm db row - 3x10 @ 36kg

upright row - 3x12 @ 25kg

standing shoulder press - 3x12 @ 22.5kg

hammer grip chin up - 2x5 @ bodyweight to finish it off

todays kcals and macros

3887kcals

282g protein, 509g carbs, 81g fat

got legs and arms tomorrow, along with my final assessment for my level 2 gym instructor qualification, and work on top of that, gonna be a busy day lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

also....

started the second week of my pmag,

along with the last half of the 1st week, energy is still up, i had a little headache last night, but who doesn't..was gone by this morning. i am also noticing that the pumps in the gym are ever so increasing, nothing major, but can tell something is happening..so far i have had a good first week, hoping it carries on like this. looking forward to seeing what this week will bring, and upping to 100mg from week 3 onward


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just got back from an amazing gym session, going from the lifts last week i wasnt expecting much but all the weights were upped 

squats - 3x15 @ 90kg

SLDL - 3x15 @ 67.5kg

CGBP - 3x12 @ 42.5kg + ezbar

dips - 3x10 @ bodyweight + 5kg

BB curls - 3x10 @ 15kg + ezbar

DB hammer curls - 3x10 @ 7.5kg each hand just to finish them off

seated calf raise in leg press - 1x25 @ 109kg, 30 sec rest 1x25 @101kg

this is day 9 of the pmag cycle and all is going well. energy is on the up, more aggression in, and out of the gym :s pumps becoming a bit more intense and some of my lifts, esp the CGBP and SLDL felt a lot easier, even though i had upped the weight, my grip on the deadlifts felt a lot stronger, and the CGBP felt like i could of had more weight on the bar, so very happy about that, and i havent even reached the sweetspot around day 14-16 where things are really meant to start happning, BRING IT ON!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

todays kcals and macros were as follows

3901 kcals

289g protein, 508g carbs, 81g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

no gym today, which was a good thing...had an 11 hour day at work, being on my feet for most of it, i was glad to come home to chill out

foodwise....

3898kcals

290g protein, 488g carbs, 91g fat

back in the gym tomoz


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

well today has felt a bit non stop, up for work at 5am, no overtime today though, normally go straight to the gym as its on the way home, but i left my wallet at home so had to make a round trip to get it, i shoulda just gone to the gym round the corner from my house but promised my mate id go with him, so didnt wanna leave him hanging. finally got to the gym an hour after i should have but it was as quiet as a mouse and the traffic on the way home wasnt too bad either

todays workout

incline db bench press - 3x12 @ 26kg in each hand

cable crossover - 3x12 @ 31kg each side

hammer grip pull ups 3x5 @ bodyweight

t-bar row - 3x12 @ 47.5kg + bar weight

cable row - 3x12 @ 59kg

facepulls - 1x10 @ 41kg, 1x10 @ 27kg, 1x10 @ 18kg

BB shoulder press - 3x12 @ 25kg

bb shrugs warm up 60kg superset with 20kg plates in each hand 1x12

working sets - 2x12 @ 80kg superset with 20 kg plates in each hand @ 12 reps

all weights increased from last workout, except the face pulls, wanted to do these a bit slower as to really hit the rear delts

on day 11 of the pmag, pumps are getting more intense, and im even noticing the odd one in my calfs when walking, and in my shins when im driving about, energy and agression is on the increase, and there are no sides to report, last few days at 75mg before i bump it up to 100mg per day, really enjoying the cycle so far :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

kcals and macros for today

4017kcals

294g protein, 511g carbs, 90g fat


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just saw this now mate.

i'll catch up on it later on tonight, subbed :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers dude, i only started it not so long ago so only 4 pages, but will def be regularly updated


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

after a bit of a mad rush to do overtime and get home to feed the dog and let her out etc, im finally home from the gym..did the following

deadlifts - 2x12 @ 70kg, 2x10 @90kg 1x6 @ 115kg, my grip gave out so donned the straps for the last lift 1x12 @ 115kg, hams felt like they got hit rather hard

seated leg press - 3x15 @ 141kg

weighted dips - 3x10 @ bodyweight + 5kg

CBGB - 2x12 @ 45kg + ezbar, 1x10 @ 45kg +ezbar

standing bb curls 3x10 @ 17.5kg + ez bar

DB hammer curls - 3x10 @ 10kg each hand

seated calf raise [email protected] 109 1x25 @ 117kg 1x25 @ 125kg, 30-40 secs rest inbetween and the burn is something else with this exercise 

day 12 of the pmag cycle, all is still going quite well..pumps in the gym are increasing, and my energy is still on the up and strength is starting to increase, nothing major but slowly but surely. i love the fact that it actually making me enthusiastic about doing overtime lol before all id wanna do is finish my round so i could go home or get to the gym, as the lethargy would take over toward the end, now i feel like the energiser bunny and just wanna go on and on. and aggression is still increasing...i was actually cursing the wind today lol

kcals and macros

4017 kcals

294g protein, 551g carbs, 90g fat

thats all the gym for the week, nothing has cropped up to mess with my shedual so back on it on monday, cant wait


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

finally had my last day at work for two weeks today, been hitting 3900-4000kcals per day and the scales seemd to go up, but as i was doing more overtime the weight has come down by a couple of lbs however,my bodyfat seems like its decreasing a tad, which is good...however for the next two weeks i wont have to do any cardio whatsoever! with my job i cant really avoid it so i will prob have to up my calories when i go back but for now over these next few weeks im gonna focus on putting on as much mass as i can! wish me luck haha

so far my food intake has been 2793 kcals, 198g protein, 383g carbs, and 52g fat, but now myself and the misses are off out for a chinese, looking forward to it. back in the gym on monday, cant wait!! :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice relaxing start to my day, even got up 30 mins before my alarm went off  although had to go back into work before my workout as I left one of my shakers and pillbox, hit the gym on the way home, workout went as follows

Rear delt ezbar rows, first time doing these so kept it light, weights include bar

1x12 @ 20kg, 2x12 @ 40kg 1x12 @50kg

Wide grip upright rows - 3x12 @ 30kg 1x12 @ 35kg

Military press 3x12 @ 27.5kg 1x12 @ 30kg

CGBP - 3x12 @ 55kg

BB shrugs [email protected] 70kg 1x20 @90kg 1x12 @ 110kg

Plate shrugs 1x12 @ 20kg each hand

Food for today:

4017 kcals

294g protein, 511g carbs, 90g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just a thought, normally i have 3 shakes in a day along with my food, but seeing as im off work and no need to rush about, will try and get most of my kcals from wholefoods, will still have a shake in the morning, and after my workout, but more so when im on my off days.

day 14 of the pmag cycle, strength is slowly creeping up, and aggression even more so, im becoming so impatient behind the wheel, seems like the roads are full of 'sunday drivers' but seven days of the week, a lot more shouting out the window and beeping of my horn has been noted :cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

short and sweet leg session today,

squats - 1x15 @ 40kg,60kg,80kg warmup, 1x12 @ 100kg, wanted to push 15 reps but i had no spotter on hand

SLDL- 1x15 @ 50kg,60kg warmup, [email protected]

leg exten - 1x15 @ 70kg warmup 1x12 @ 85kg failed at rep 12

seated leg curl 1x15 @ 70 1x11 @ 80kg failure set

seated calf raise - 1x25 @ 60kg, 1x25 @ 117kg warmups 1xfailure @ 149kg 23 reps

lovely stuff!

kcals and whatnot

3995kcals

289g protein, 508g carbs, 89g fats


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

so my whole attempt of avoiding cardio whilst being off work went to **** today, been having problems with my car, so thought id take my dads bike to get me there and back, although first had to walk to my village to pick up a lock and chain, only to find that when i got back, there wasnt enough air in the front tyre, so ended up having to walk to and from the gym, which put about an hour or so on my day, i basically got to the gym at the time i would have been leaving if i had my car

that said, did a chest and back workout

incline db press - 1x12 @ 15kg, 1x12 @ 22.5kg 1x8 to failure @ 34kg

weighted dips, lee priest style, - 1x10 @ bodyweight + 2.5kg [email protected] bodyweight + 5kg 1x9 @ bodyweight + 7.5kg, 1x10 @ bodyweight

seated cable row 1x12 @65kg 1x12 @85kg 1x7 to failure @ 95kg

one arm db row 3x12 @ 34kg

cable crossover, 3x12 @ 32kg each side 1x8 to failure @ 30kg each side

wide grip pull ups - 3x6 @ bodyweight

food today

3827 kcals

294g protein, 464g carbs, 90g fat

got talking to one of my pt friends at the gym, and the subject of weight/bf levels etc came up and he couldnt believe that my scales were reading @ 20% so gave me a free body analysis using their equipment, i was quite shocked at the results, and has let me to think, my £30 scales i bought from argos have been a bit of a waste and will be investing in some proper ones asap, but the readings came out as

total bodyweight - 89.7kg

bodyfat% - 9.8

BMR - 2368

metabolic age - 12 (seeing as im 30 next year, was quite pleased at that :thumb: )

hydration - 67% (female, 45-60%, male 50-60%)

visceral fat - 2% (1-12 being healthy, 13-59 excessive)

bone mass - 4kg (according to my bw 3.3 is the average)

lean mass - 77kg

considering i was about ready to write my whole day off due to this mornings hassles, this...has cheered me up!

thats the gym done for the week, back on monday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

damn, still car-less for the time being, although thanks to the lovely missus stepping into be my chauffeur and my step mum lending me her car today, i have still been quite mobile, and i didnt have to walk to and from the gym today, even managed to pick my shopping up on the way home 

gym today was shoulders, with a bit of tris thrown in at the end, went a little like this

seated db press - 1x12 @ 15kg, 1x12 @ 20kg, 1x4 (failure) @ 25kg

lat raise - 1x10 @ 5kg each hand 1x10 @ 10kg each hand

cable facepull - 1x12 @ 20kg, 1x12 @ 40kg

bent over lat raise - [email protected] 12.5kg, [email protected] 15kg, 1x10 (failure) @ 17.5kg each hand

BB shrugs - 1x12 @ 30kg, 1x12 @ 70kg, [email protected] 110kg, 1x12 (failure) @ 120kg

plate shrugs - 2x12 @ 25kg each hand

CGBP - 1x12 @ 20kg + ezbar, 1x12 @ 30kg+ez bar, 1x12 @ 50kg +ez bar, 1x8 (failure) @ 60kg

cable pushdow - 1x12 @40kg 1x10 (failure) @ 40kg

started the 4th week of my pmag cycle, and all is still going well, managing some nice lifts, hitting some pbs too. i think the only sides im noticing are pumps, getting em in my lower back, and even in my quads after a 5 min warmup on the bike, although has been nothing crippling. muscles are feeling a bit harder too. has been a pleasant cycle so far, getting a couple of comments from the gym staff too which is always a good sign!

nutritional values for today

3777 kcals

279g protein, 479g carbs, 77g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

as its a day off, not so much of a training update, however after a week of battling with my car, and throwing a lot of money at it that probably wasnt needed, the bastard thing is finally fixed!! officially back on the road :thumb:

although, not having the car hasnt stopped me from eating 

3575 kcals

278g protein, 393g carbs, 95g fat

seeing as iv been off work, iv managed to eat more whole foods as opposed to three shakes a day and two - three whole meals, managing to get my kcals from two shakes and the rest whole foods. nice welcome change to the diet. will try to keep it up at least till the start of next week when i go back to work,

tomoz is a workout day,so till then


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ahhh feels so nice to be able to drive again, been without it for just over a week, and feels like im getting into it for the first time 

back to business, short and sweet leg session, went a little like this

squats - 1x15 @ 60kg, 1x15 @ 80kg warm ups, [email protected],

SLDL - 1x15 @ 40kg, [email protected] 60kg warm ups, [email protected] 90kg

leg ext - 1x12 @ 90kg failed on 13th rep

leg curl - [email protected] failed on 12th rep

seated calf press - [email protected] 117kg, [email protected] 133kg warmups, 1x20 @ 167kg

weights all up by 5-10kg :thumb:

really wish i had a steady training partner. i dint mind training by myself..seem to get things done a lot quicker, but on the leg ext/curl i thing i could of gone to complete failure with a couple extra spotted reps,although you make the best of the situation you are in i guess

this is week 4 of the pmag cycle, still going really well...def got me thinking of future cycles. i have an un opened bottle of megavol that seems to be calling out to me, have a pot of epi too but might end up selling it and just cracking on with the superdrol

todays food looks like this

3551 kcals

282g protein, 413g carbs, 75g fats

rest day tomoz, then chest and back on friday, looking forward to it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

last gym session for the week, had a training partner today so was able to push it a little bit harder 

incline DB Bench, - 1x12 with 20,22,25kg (warmups) 1x5 with 37.5kg Each hand(failed at 5)

weighted dips - 1x12 bodyweight (warm up) 1x10 bodyweight + 10kg, 1x8 bodyweight +10kg

cable crossover - 2x12 @ 20kg each side, 1x12 @ 30kg each side, 1x10 @20kg (failure)

hammer grip pull ups - 1x10, 8, 6 @ bodyweight

DB row 1x10 @ 30kg,34kg,37.5kg (warmups) [email protected]

wide grip cable row 1x12 @ 60kg,80kg 1x11 @ 90kg (failure)

this is the end of my 4th week of pmag, think its coming to the end of its run as i dont feel as strong as i did last week. one more week left then its pct time.

nutrition for the day:

3722 kcals

282g protein, 388g carbs,95g fats


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, despite being car-less for most of it, has been a nice two weeks Off work, although the alarm has been set for 5 am as its back to the grindstone in 10 hours. Bout to start my 5th week of my pmag cycle, all is well and I'm already thinking about my next one lol

Back in the gym tomorrow for a shoulders/tri session. Can't wait


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

well, my first day back at work started with me waking up late, was only 30mins behind but set me up for a rush 1st thing, could have done without it, kinda knew it was gonna happen to, had such a **** sleep last night, for about 4-5 hours it just felt like i was laying there with my eyes shut, but still aware of everything, i woke up when my alarm went off, but i had gone back to sleep as when i WOKE up it was underneath me in the bed

still with work out the way i ccame home for my pre workout coffee and banana and set off to the gym, shoulders and triceps were on the agenda today, placing most emphasis on my posterior delts as i feel its a weak point

rear delt rows - 1x12 @ 20 and 40kg for warmups, 1x9 (failure) @ 70kg

rear flys [email protected] warm up, then 1xdropset @ 22.5kg,17.5kg and 12.5kg

wide grip upright rows - [email protected],and 30kg - 1x9 (failure) @40kg

BB shrugs - [email protected],70kg [email protected]

lat raise - [email protected],7kg, 1x9 (failure) @ 12.5kg each hand

ezbar CGBP - [email protected], 40kg warm up, [email protected], [email protected] (failure)

cable pushdown - [email protected] 1x9 (failure) @40kg

this is the 5th and final week of my pmag cycle, and i was expecting the gains to start tapering off, but the lifts are still increasing, last week on the CGBP, i failed @ 8 reps of 60kg, this week 62.5kg felt too easy so i upped it by almost 10 and managed to get 9 reps before my spotter had to jump in so im pleased with that

total kcals for today are

4042kals

292g protein, 458g carbs, 95g fat

as far as the pmag goes, i think its been a great choice of compound for a first time. gains have been great and iv gotten comments from a number of people that im looking a bit bigger, sides have been few and far between, although pumps are getting worse, but still im able to push through it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

day off today, planned on making the most of it by doing some overtime at work but there was none going, so made the most of the down time and prepped my lunches for the nest couple days

todays nutrition comes in at

4175kcals

287g protein, 480g carbs, 100g fats

back in the gym tomorrow for a leg workout, seeing as this is the last week of the pmag cycle, im hoping to hit 100kgx15 on my squats :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just back from the gym, lovely leg session, that almost turned into a chest/back session as all the leg equipment was in use, however after i warmed my rotor cuffs up the rack became free so i jumped in it and cracked on with legs as planned

squats - 1x10 @ 40kg,60kg,80kg (warmups) 1x15 @105kg

SLDL - 1x12 @ 40kg,60kg (warmups) 1x15 @100kg

leg exten - [email protected] 1x9 @ 100kg (failure set)

leg curl - [email protected], 1x8 @ 95kg (failure)

seated calf press - 1x25 @117kg, 133kg (warmups) 1x15 @ 173kg (failure)

once again, lifts are all up from last week, still no sign of slowing...although this was my last leg workout before i hit pct. last time i did any strength based training i hit 3x5 @ 122.5kg on my squats which im hoping to beat this time round, by the way things have gone i wouldnt be surprised if i could get 130kg + but we shall see

foodwise, today has totalled -

4042 kcals

292g protein, 458g carbs, 95g fats..yum yum


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

today was the last gym session for the week, and also the last day of my pmag cycle, def finished with a bang!

incline db bench - 1x10 @22.5kg and 27.5kg each hand (warmups) 1x7 @ 37.5kg, last week i failed on a 5th spotted rep, this week i 6 all by myself, failed with a spotted 7 :thumb:

weighted 'lee priest style dips - 1x10 @ bodyweight, 1x8 @ bodyweight + 12.5kg (failed)

flys - 1x10 @ 15kg each hand (warmup) 1x10 @ 22.5kg each hand

lat pull down - 1x12 @ 60kg (warm up) 1x9 (+2 half failure reps) @ 85kg

closegrip pull down - 1x12 @ 60kg (warmup) 1x12 @ 95kg (failed spotted 12th rep)

one arm DB row - 1x12 @ 34kg 1x12 @ 45kg 1x10 @ 47.5 kg (failed on rep 10)

tbar row machine - 1x12 @ 25kg+ bar weight (warm up) 1x12 @ 60kg + bar weight (failed on spotted 12th rep)

thats a bout it, has been my strongest session so far, quite sad im starting pct as of tomorrow, but its got me thinking about my next cycle already, which will prob start later in the year, have a few ideas but not sure what to go with, thinking either a spawn stack (epi + tren) or superdrol, got plenty of time to decide

foodwise -

4042kcals

292g protein, 458g carbs, 95g fat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cycle summary

starting weight 188lb

finishing weight 193.4lbs (peaked at 197.3lbs, although unavoidable cardio at work brought it back to 193, mental note made to eat more that 4000kcals to increase weight)

so my 5 week cycle is all done and im day two of pct. for a first cycle i dont think it could have gone any better, everything about the compound id read seemed to come as it should, although the gains continued all the way through. the only i sides i experienced was a bout of oily skin which wasnt too bad, and was only more pronounced during the last few dasy of the 5th week, 1 minor headache at the end of the 1st week, and one major headache on friday, but some anadin extra took care of that, and pumps in my quads were quite immense, even after a 5 minute warmup on a bike, or throughout my standing shoulder exercises, back pumps were the only ones that had me stretching out my lower back during workouts

week 1 - by day 4 my energy levels were risiong and no longer feeling lethargic at work as per usual

week 2 - energy still at an increase, aggression in and more so out of the gym more pronounced, pumps more intense

week 3 - by end of the week found quite an increase in weight, recorded at 197lbs, strength and pumps increase more so, back pumps quite crippling

week 4 - by end of week 4 hitting pbs, strength still on the up, back pumps still immense but just about manageable,

week 5 - strong strength increases, adding 10k to some lifts for a couple more reps that failed at previous, quite a bad headache and oily skin

thats pretty much the cycle summed up, i felt like i could have carried on with it for a couple more weeks at least but seeing is it was my first i thought i would do it by the book. already planning my next one which will probably be a spawn (epi and tren) stack and for this one i was looking for size, and my next one i would like a strength increase. i have a bottle of superdrol but wont be jumping into that straight away

before pics, the one of my back was a self took one ealier in my journal so will use one from a couple of months back for comparison



after


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

todays session in the gym as part of my pct workouts, have dropped the reps and upped the weights in order to try and hold on to the gains i have made:

wont bother with the warmup sets

squats - 3x5 @110kg

bench - 3x5 @ 70kg

row - 3x5 @70kg

weighted dips -3x5 @ bodyweight + 7.5kg

total kcals for today were:

4340kcals

301g protein, 428g carbs, 138g fats

also feelt this workout will set me up to go into a more strength orientated programme later on in the year, will either be rippetoe, SL5x5 or wendlers, got a bit of time to decide but will give them all a read through and weigh up the pros and cons, atm im swaying toward wendlers as i have done the other two before, made some good progress on both, more so the SL5x5 but always looking to try new things


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

second pct workout went quite well, still feeling quite strong, although im sure this wont last (till the next cycle :innocent: ) so better make the most of it

deadlifts, 4 sets of 40kg,60kg,80kg,90kg,x5 ramping upto 1x5 @ 100kg

military press - [email protected] 40kg, even threw in a couple of hang clean and press on a couple of em, as id never done these before, wanted to see how i got on with them

weighted chin ups, 3x5 @ bodyweight + 7.5kgs

for my food today, due to my brother not wanting it, i had an extra steak to add to my dinner!

4842kcals

368g protein, 466g carbs, 146g fats

day off tomoz, hope its not bloody raining again as id like to hit some overtime at work, here's hoping :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

so i see the weather managed to behave itself! got my overtime in too! kinda wish i wasnt off on holiday and having two tattoo appointments within the next 6 weeks, feel like i havent stopped haha

that said iv just spent a little while formulating my 6 week get shredded (well as best as i can diet plan)

gonna have 2 weeks of carbs pre/post workout only, followed by 4 weeks ckd, hope my training doesnt suffer the massive reduction in carbs, did it a few years back and ended up losing muscle as well as a load of fat, but back then i never added any more fat, so hopefully increasing fats (good ones) keeping protein at 200g and the carb cycling, hope i can see some good results

only time will tell!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bit of a mad rush today, but got to the gym in end, wasn't a lot of the guys in so i was able to jump between the rack and the bench effortlessly, in and out pretty swiftly :thumb:

squat - 3x5 @112kg

bench - 2x5 @ 75kg, 1x5 @ 79.5kg

tbar rows - 3x5 @ 75kg

dips - 2x5 @ bodyweight + 20kg 1x9 @ bodyweight + 20kg

todays food values consisted of:

4264kcals

299g protein, 453g carbs, 128g fats

no more gym till monday, although up at 4am for work tomoz :cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

wow, i must say im impressed, literally have nothing to moan about lol weather was great at work today, and just had a nice little session down the gym, and its not even 4 oclock yet 

deadlift 1x5 @110kg

hang clean and press 3x5 @ 42.5kg

weighted pull ups 3x5 @ bodyweight + 10kg

considering its school holidays, gym wasnt busy at all, afte ra bit of a warm up i managed to get straight in the rack, no problems, couple of the regular lads were in, but thats about it, think there were more people in the cardio room, but thats how we like it!

def gonna keep the hang clean and press as part of this routine, well untill the weight gets to heavy, and have to switch back to military presses, but for the mo they are a keeper!

started my holiday diet today, dropped about 400g carbs, and only having them pre and post workout for the next two weeks, hope it doenst hinder me too much, but as of day one, my energy is still there :thumb:

nutrition for today is:

3051kcals

220g protein, 136g carbs, 184g fat, macro split was 28%p/18%c/54%fs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

not so much of an update, more of a rant...

was enjoying my day, sun is shining and actually feels like summer should do, although that is short lived, i get home to find my package from bulkpowders has been delivered, although A) someone has packed it wrong and put the peanut butter on its side, or B) is been disturbed in transport....either way, it caused the tub to open and leak!

**** sake, second time its happened now! :cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

think the heat today really took it out of me, managed to get through the workout ok, but the squats felt like a bit of a struggle compared to last week :s

squats 3x5 @ 115kg

bench 3x5 @ 80kg

TBar Row 3x5 @80kg

dips 2x5 @ bodyweight + 20kg, 1x10 @ bodyweight + 20kg

kcals + macros

3078 kcals

237g protein, 168g carbs, 164g fats


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i must say, my gym could do with getting some air con in the weights room, its not fair that the cardio bunnies get it all to themselves, i was sweltering! one thing is for sure, i dont think id need to take any fat burners, or use the cardio equip if i was cutting, after a 5 minute cycle at the tail end of my warm up i was already sweating!

moving onto the workout....

after all appropriate warm ups, went like this

deadlift - 1x5 @ 115kg

hang clean and press - 3x5 @ 47.5kg

weighted pull ups - 3x5 @ bodyweight + 12.5kg

before the session, even though i checked my previous deadlift, to up it accordingly...i somehow managed to to add more weight than i should have to the hang clean and press, ended up adding 5kg to the bar instead of 2.5kg from the previous workout, although i managed to get through it ok. will attempt 50kg next week, but may have to keep it at 47.5kg, will just have to wait and see

two weeks into pct, and even though this week, i have dropped 1000 kcals or so per day, im only down 1lb, which isnt to bad going, and a few more veins are popping up on bottom of my torso/top of legs area, so im loosing fat which is along the right way to go, gonna see how i get on with another week of carbs pre and post exercise only, then either keep it like that, or go for three weeks keto leading up to my holiday, atm the workouts arnt suffering a from a reduction in carbs :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Didn't even know you had a journal  You look in them starting pics though, have to get some test banged in there  Be a monster!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Didn't even know you had a journal  You look in them starting pics though, have to get some test banged in there  Be a monster!


Gets updated every other day pretty much, although lacking subbers and banter it's only 6 pages long haha, my thoughts exactly..toying with the idea of test/deca with an oxy kick start, think an extra stone wouldn't look a miss on my frame lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Gets updated every other day pretty much, although lacking subbers and banter it's only 6 pages long haha, my thoughts exactly..toying with the idea of test/deca with an oxy kick start, think an extra stone wouldn't look a miss on my frame lol


Looking at your diet, the muscle would pile on with a decent cycle mate. I've run test/deca cycles a few times, any questions ask away   Never run oxy though, not heard much about it other than it's what they all use in prison lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Looking at your diet, the muscle would pile on with a decent cycle mate. I've run test/deca cycles a few times, any questions ask away  Never run oxy though, not heard much about it other than it's what they all use in prison lol


Well of they are good enough for prison then they will do for me  will have to fire some questions you way, just ideas atm, may even just do straight test, all I know is I'm 30 next year and don't have all that extra youthful test running through me, def in need of a top up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Well of they are good enough for prison then they will do for me  will have to fire some questions you way, just ideas atm, may even just do straight test, all I know is I'm 30 next year and don't have all that extra youthful test running through me, def in need of a top up


Once you feel the test you'll never look back mate.... it's amazing, I now know how Gollum felt when he had "The one ring" :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well Iv not seen lord of the rings, but I take it that's a good thing


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Watch to around 15 seconds, "The precious" is the test


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol....... the precious


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

nice little session in the gym today, def feel like im loosing a few kgs on my squat, if i think about it, i much prefer a couple warm up sets to one all out, rather than 3x5 staright sets, cant wait for the next week to be over, then its back to intensity training!

squats - 3x5 @ 117.5kg

bench - 3x5 @ 82.5kg

tbar row - 3x5 @85kg

weighted dips - 2x5 @ bodyweight + 20kg 1x9 @ bodyweight + 22.5kg

kcals and macros for today

3354kcals

253g protein, 162g carbs, 190g fats


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

nice little session in the gym today, def feel like im loosing a few kgs on my squat, if i think about it, i much prefer a couple warm up sets to one all out, rather than 3x5 staright sets, cant wait for the next week to be over, then its back to intensity training!

squats - 3x5 @ 117.5kg

bench - 3x5 @ 82.5kg

tbar row - 3x5 @85kg

weighted dips - 2x5 @ bodyweight + 20kg 1x9 @ bodyweight + 22.5kg

kcals and macros for today

3354kcals

253g protein, 162g carbs, 190g fats


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice squat weight :thumbup1:

You find it easy getting all your kcals in? It's always been mine and a few others on here's biggest downfall


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers dude, Iv had it about 5kg heavier, but that's when I was doing stronglifts and squatting 3x per week, so glad to see if not lost too much weight off it. Nah not really, I'm quite a greedy bugger, plus because of my job, I'm on my own for the majority of the day do Im able to take lunches out with me. Shakes help too, when im bulking I make a couple that are around 2000kcals between em then get the rest from food. I love eating haha, just hate the washing up that goes with it lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers dude, Iv had it about 5kg heavier, but that's when I was doing stronglifts and squatting 3x per week, so glad to see if not lost too much weight off it. Nah not really, I'm quite a greedy bugger, plus because of my job, I'm on my own for the majority of the day do Im able to take lunches out with me. Shakes help too, when im bulking I make a couple that are around 2000kcals between em then get the rest from food. I love eating haha, just hate the washing up that goes with it lol


To be honest I'm getting to be similar, which is a good thing for sure! I used to hate eating, I'd be surprised if I got 1200kcal in a day, which was probably why I was 9 stone wet through  Now all I can think about is getting back home, getting some Nandos hot sauce poured all over a full pack of roasted chicken breast and devouring it  Don't know if you're similar but I also don't have much of a love for carbs to be honest, find them very boring! Noticed your carbs were quite low compared to some I see on here


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah you have to welcome the eating with open arms in this game, won't get anywhere otherwise, tbf the diet side of thing was something I focused on last, hate to think how many years I wouldnt have wasted if I'd got it dialled first time round, but hey ho, we learn from our mistakes, plus I'm always looking on ways to improve myself. Nah I love carbs, only reason they are low ATM I im off on holiday in sept so only taking them pre and post workout only, but when I bulk, because my job is quite physical, I couldn't do without them, most days I will eat aroud 500g of them per day along with the rest of it, around 4000kcals maintains my weight when I'm at work, so looking to try and get 4500+ and see what happens, only time I can gain weight is when im off work, hope it dosent go all tits up while I'm away and come back a fat mess haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good session in the gym today, think i hit a couple of pbs too

deadlift - (60kg, 80kg,100kg x5 warmups) 1x5 @ 130kg

hang clean/press - 2x5 @ 50kg

powerclean/press - 1x5 @50kg

weighted pull ups - 3x5 @ bodyweight + 15kg hanging off my waist

was the deadlift and pull ups where the pbs came in, went to use 120kg as my working deadlidt weight, but though will use straps for the last set and make it count, certainly paid off!

not so long ago i was doing bodyweight dips and pull ups, cant believe each week im adding at least 2.5kg to these, should have done it sooner lol

nutrition for today

3306kcals

251g protein, 155g carbs, 189g fats

that is all


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alright Dan,

Just been having a read through and you're making some nice progress.

It's all consistent too which is even better, only being down 1lb is hardly losing anything so I hope it stays that way.

In regards to diet, how are you finding it at the moment?

You reckon you'll stick to carbs pre/post workout or jump on the keto diet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers matey,

im such a stickler for consistence, think im a bit ocd about it sometimes :whistling:but i guess in regards to this game, its not such a bad thing

have one more week after this of carbs pre and post and will assess things then, but the diet atm seems to be working, and my workouts are not suffering so might be on to a good thing,

cheers for stopping by bro :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

It ain't called OCD, in this game it's called dedication and good form 

I look forward to seeing how the diet progresses, I'm not clued up on keto so I'll be learning from you.

No worries mate, I've been busy so not been keeping up as much as I want.

I'll be reading more often though.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

well you are welcome here anytime, will make a nice change..have only had that bummer leeds89 in for company :lol: did he tell you about the joint journal venture, recon eh could be on to something with it 

iv only done one keto diet once, well it was more of an atkins diet, ended up losing a fair bit of muscle from it cause my macros were way off, although that was a few years ago, and iv been able to lean bulk up as best i could from 12 stone to where i am now, and that said im a lot more clued up in regards to how to run a keto that is more suited to us gym goers as opposed to your average joe fatty looking to drop some weight, so im on hand to give you some pointers if you are ever in need


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Deffo look forward to learning this, it's not the case of me wanting to try keto.

It's more the case of I want to learn about everything to do with training, diet and AAS.

I'm just a nerd like that :lol:

Yeah leeds mentioned the journal and I think it's a great idea.

I'm up for it regardless of if I'm on or off cycle.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good man! im pretty much the same, when i first started out i was way too focused on what i was doing in the gym, and neglected diet and rest..it didnt go to well haha if you take a look here at the hall of fame thread, i posted up my progress over the years, you can def tell the point when i made my diet and rest a priority

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame.html post number #13

same here, im learning all i can about aas before i get into anything more serious than ph's but its def made my mind up that i want to do them..iv never felt so good, and thats with something over the counter, so excited to see what i can do with some proper gear. like you say..weather on cycle or not, will be good to have it going, as a means of motivation more than anything


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Im back, and I'm wiring up my computer tomorrow, let's get this journal started tomorrow night 

I lost a stone in Austria  You guys need to help me get it back


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Dan, i checked out those pics and you made some solid progress mate, you should be proud.

Repped :thumb:

Edit, gotta recharge before i can rep, i owe you.



Leeds89 said:


> Im back, and I'm wiring up my computer tomorrow, let's get this journal started tomorrow night
> 
> I lost a stone in Austria  You guys need to help me get it back


Oh sh*t, they let you back in england!!!!

in all seriousness though, i'm up for it.

you're gonna get swole!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Dan, i checked out those pics and you made some solid progress mate, you should be proud.
> 
> Repped :thumb:
> 
> ...


Will sort it tomorrow mate, will be a lot of fun  Good news is with myfitnesspal I've hit my macros nicely for today, and didnt eat until 3PM! See you guys tomorrow, night


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers ak, it's positive comments like that, that keep me motivated to carry on...feels like I'm doing something right 

Good to have you back Leeds, all settled back?

Come on guys, let's have it! Excited and raring to go...ready when you are boys


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers ak, it's positive comments like that, that keep me motivated to carry on...feels like I'm doing something right
> 
> Good to have you back Leeds, all settled back?
> 
> Come on guys, let's have it! Excited and raring to go...ready when you are boys


Well you two seem to make killer progress so I'm definitely ready for this  Gonna get dressed, go gym and buy a new keyboard since my mum forgot to bring it round with all my stuff, then it's on 

BUT, what we gonna call it?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Was thinking something along the lines of - triple threat, the journey of three men, or something like that, although I feel I suck when it comes to this sort of stuff, c'mon leeds, you are the creative one after all


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Three men - Aesthetics or Death


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice, liking it! Can't wait to get this underway


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yesterday in the gym, workout went a little like this -

squat - 3x5 @ 120kg

tbar row - 3x5 @ 90kg

bench 1x5 @ 85kg, 1x4 @ 85kg

dips - 2x5 @ bodyweight, 1x9 @ bodyweight + 25kg hanging of my waist, 1x5 slow negatives with the 25kg still on me to finish off the workout

macros/kcals

3066 kcals

237g protein, 168g carbs, 164g fats

this is my last update for this journal, have entered a joint journal with a couple of the members on here and will be tracking future progress through that, if anyone has subbed to this i think the new journal will be a bit more of an interesting read, can be found here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189008-three-men-aesthetics-death.html

for any of you have been following this, hope you have enjoyed it, and hope to see you in the other journal

cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well i did not know you had one ,subbed,good work in here,no doubt a few guys will follow in too....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well i did not know you had one ,subbed,good work in here,no doubt a few guys will follow in too....


why thank you sir! glad you dropped by, tbh i havent updated since aug last year when i joined the other journal with leeds89 and ak-26..although i do like to keep it for reference to see how my lifts are going natty in the other journal comapred to this one when i was running pmag..squats certainly felt a lot easier lol

come into this one for more regular updates mate - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189008-three-men-aesthetics-death.html

would be good to see ya in there


----------



## GodForbid (Mar 17, 2013)

Good journal, thanks mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

GodForbid said:


> Good journal, thanks mate.


no worries mate, cut it short after my pmag run, whicch was the purpose of the journal really to take part in one with two other lads, although that has come to an end as well

thanks for reading this one though


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

blacknyellow said:


> was ur bulk diet leek


??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> ??


My thought exactly :lol:


----------

